# Isomac TEA 2 acting strange...



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Went to make me a shot and I see that the main ON light is on, but the heater light (red) is off and so is the green light (ready) off...Steam gauge is down to 0.

No water coming out of hot water tap, but the pump is running....(activated with lever)...

Any idea what could have caused this, or what to check?

EDIT: what should read the resistance of the heating element? anybody knows?

TIA


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

1. Early models had a non resettable thermal fuse, I don't know about the later models, might have a resettable limit stat, small round object about the size of a 1p, 7mm thick with a small red pin that can be depressed. If this is the problem resetting it or buying a new thermal fuse will fix the problem. BUT, there will be a reason why it went in the first place and the pressurestat should be checked for correct operation.

2. It might be that the pressurestat has in some way gone faulty, bad connection...doubtful as you would have noticed some unusual behaviour beforehand and you don't mention you did

If it's not this then the problem is most likely the control box under the boiler...the one with lots of wires going towards it...

Resistance test, remove leads to heating element, set your meter for a reading of say 30-40 ohms and test for that value, any readin in the 20-40 ohm range means the heating element is not blown, open circuit will mean it's failed. You can also check to see if 240V is being supplied to it, but be careful.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> 1. Early models had a non resettable thermal fuse, I don't know about the later models, might have a resettable limit stat, small round object about the size of a 1p, 7mm thick with a small red pin that can be depressed. If this is the problem resetting it or buying a new thermal fuse will fix the problem. BUT, there will be a reason why it went in the first place and the pressurestat should be checked for correct operation.
> 
> 2. It might be that the pressurestat has in some way gone faulty, bad connection...doubtful as you would have noticed some unusual behaviour beforehand and you don't mention you did
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,

I fixed it, :-D it was actually something "not right" with the pressure relieve valve or vacuum break valve located on top of boiler, that builds up pressure and shots off, when up..

Took it out and checked it re-installed and it worked...it seemed to be so loose, it was "finger tight" I unscrewed it that way...

I checked the resistance, it was correct, assembled partially, tested, bingo, back to making coffee.

Have a good day, cheers Karel


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you talking about the pressurestat? A vacuum beaker that was sticking open would be immediately obvious....usually evidenced by a continual cloud of steam emitting from the machine and wouldn't be the symptoms you described. If it is the pressurestat (has wires going to it), then you need to keep an eye on it now.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Are you talking about the pressurestat? A vacuum beaker that was sticking open would be immediately obvious....usually evidenced by a continual cloud of steam emitting from the machine and wouldn't be the symptoms you described. If it is the pressurestat (has wires going to it), then you need to keep an eye on it now.


Hi Dave

I was talking about vacuum breaker...I visited an american forum and people had the same problem, same symptoms, same(ish) machine...so reading about it I took the machine apart to see the vac breaker, it was finger tight...Took it apart, re-assembled and it went OK...

Puzzles me too...to be honest...but it works.:-D

PS I didn't do anything with pressurestat, or any wires, except I took of the two, supplying power to the element to measure resistance, read 26 ohms.

No steam coming out, either, machine was on, but water was look-warm, and was not coming out the hot water tap. No pressure. It seemed to me like the heating element wasn't working...It was working early morning though...

Maybe a bad electric contact that got "put" in place accidentally?

Thanks for help


----------

